# What are some of your favorite pieces of gear?



## toddnmd

Just curious what are some items (feel free to list a few that you feel strongly about) of kitchen gear that you really like? These might be common, basic items that you think most people have, but it would be interesting to hear people's specific preferences. It could be specialty items that you don't need, but are surprisingly useful at certain times. I'm curious about items in a variety of price ranges. 

What are some things you really love, and couldn't imagine not having (or wouldn't want to be without)?


----------



## toddnmd

And, to start off, not that I couldn't live without it, but I have a plastic pineapple corer that works surprisingly well. Cut off the top of the pineapple, put this thing on top, and then push down and turn it eight or so times, then pull it out. I'm sure it's not the most efficient, and I wouldn't say everyone needs one, but it works well, and is fun.


----------



## chefcomesback

My plating tweezers, 4" spatula and my plating spoons


----------



## hojuturtle

victorinox bird beak


----------



## jbl

My huge pestle and mortar and my 10" thick butchers block, at home to give my 6'5" frame some hunch relief!


----------



## rahimlee54

+1 Huge mortar and pestle, and my pressure cooker. This saves alot of time and headache baby sitting stocks and such.


----------



## Talim

My silicone spatula.


----------



## easy13

SHARPIES!, Offset Spatula, spoon collection, 9 inch tongs, notepad that can fit in pocket


----------



## knyfeknerd

bourbon


----------



## Erilyn75

My wooden spoons and spurtles, micro grater, Kyocera peeler and Nigella Lawson mini whisk


----------



## Talim

Cambro containers and pyrex measuring cups.


----------



## apicius9

Silicone spatule, Microplane graters, Staub dutch oven for bread baking, mango pit-from-fruit-separating-thingie. 

Stefan


----------



## stereo.pete

I absolutely love my set of Vollrath stainless steel mixing bowls.


----------



## ecchef

Dynamic MD-95 stick blender. Almost time to retire it; will replace with the cordless model.


----------



## KCMande

Surprised this has not been mentioned Gray kunz spoon


----------



## cclin

Kuhn Rikon SoftEdge Slotted Spatula, Fissler Blue-Point Pressure Cooker, Japanese earthenware pot, OXO Good Grips Pop Storage Containers.....


----------



## apicius9

I have a feeling this will turn into the 'shopping-list-if-I-ever-win-the-lottery' thread... 

Stefan


----------



## ThEoRy

Fish scaler, fish bone tweezers.


----------



## Stumblinman

My before service cigarette.


----------



## jaybett

My absolute essential is a Thermapen, followed by a scale with a tare function. 

Jay


----------



## Oui Chef

My knives.


For a moment, or a second, the pinched expressions of the cynical, world-weary, throat-cutting, miserable bastards we've all had to become disappears, when we're confronted with something as simple as a plate of food. - Bourdaino


----------



## toddnmd

apicius9 said:


> I have a feeling this will turn into the 'shopping-list-if-I-ever-win-the-lottery' thread...
> Stefan



Nothing wrong with that. Though so far I'm pleased there's been some high end stuff as well as everyday tools mentioned.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Left handed fish spat, Rosle tongs, multiple plating spoons, olivewood risotto spoon, high-heat rubber spat, oxo silicone micro whisk, microplane--- all indispensable during service.


----------



## ThEoRy

Good ones Chris. Rosle tongs FTW! Where do we keeps all of our tools? Ultimate edge deluxe 18 pocket knife kit of course.


----------



## jared08

Several kunz spoons, regular and slotted. 4inch f.dick fish spatula. Hi temp rubber spatula. Whustoff shears. Husky needlenose pliers for pin bones.cuisinart buerre blender.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Many have mentioned some of my favorites but one gadget I would repurchase if lost is the pigtail flipper. Turns me into a magician with a magic wand. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000AV0T8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sachem allison

i used to make those. Made a giant one for my dad so he could flip Elk and bear roasts. It was forged all out of mild steel and I carved the steel handle into the head of an eagle. I also made one out of a 200 year old lightening rod once upon a time. Wish I still had that one. It's in a good home now though.


----------



## ThEoRy

sachem allison said:


> bear roasts, head of an eagle



That is all.


----------



## Dusty

My nearly twenty year old mundial carving fork. I did a trade school cookery subject as a high school elective, and this is the only piece of kit I still have from it. Rosewood handle (that I'll replace one day), light, thin, sharp and tough. Not awesome for actual carving, but I use it for cooking and plating everyday. Not. High end fork at all - I bought it when I was fourteen.

Also my bbq tweezers. 35 cm, fine tip tweezers. Long and tough, just for chargrill work.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

OXO tongs, other than knives and pans, there is little else I can do without.


----------



## mt_mac

pressure cooker for sure


----------



## quantumcloud509

Clicky sharpie, kuhn rikon peeler.


----------



## Lefty

If you ask the guys at work, they'd say a cup of coffee, my Harner, and someone else to tackle the dishes. 

Ask my wife, and she'd say, my stereo/iPhone, my cup of coffee, my maple granny spoon, my deBuyers and my Catcheside.


----------



## gavination

Lefty said:


> a cup of coffee... my cup of coffee.



So you're saying you'd like your cup of coffee this morning?


----------



## jeff1

Coffee machine, microplane, bottle of gin in the freezer and silicone spoon/spatulas 3 of them


----------



## CoqaVin

a bunch of things I need on the daily gotta go with a nice peeler, microplane, and mixing bowls you can never have enough of them


----------



## Erilyn75

Lefty said:


> If you ask the guys at work, they'd say a cup of coffee, my Harner, and someone else to tackle the dishes.
> 
> Ask my wife, and she'd say, my stereo/iPhone, my cup of coffee, my maple granny spoon, my deBuyers and my Catcheside.



Hey! The granny spoon rocks lol


----------



## panda

boombox


----------



## CoqaVin

cant forget about the beats Panda 

nothing more creepy than a quiet kitchen and the loud blaring of the hood vents


----------



## geezr

toddnmd said:


> Just curious what are some items (feel free to list a few that you feel strongly about) of kitchen gear that you really like? ..............
> What are some things you really love, and couldn't imagine not having (or wouldn't want to be without)?



:coffeelots: Espresso machine :coffeelots:


----------



## ecchef

CoqaVin said:


> ...
> 
> nothing more creepy than a quiet kitchen and the loud blaring of the hood vents



I dunno...I kinda like that. 

But then again, I like this too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA


----------



## gavination

ecchef said:


> I dunno...I kinda like that.
> 
> But then again, I like this too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPoqNeR3_UA



Then you'd probably hate this Chef :spiteful:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMfcIG4rA38


----------



## masibu

I like music during prep sessions in our back kitchen or when I'm cleaning down. During service and especially when I'm setting up my section I can't stand any kind of distraction at all, a whole new persona takes over. 

For me, knives are a pretty obvious choice. Even if I don't have to use them a lot, I feel completely lost without them. A pre-service coffee or tea is usually on the cards too. In terms of other equipment for service.. I would hate to be without a couple of tea towels, a set of tongs and a stack of spoons. Fish spatula is handy too. I'm pretty desperate for a solid microplane at the moment too come to think of it..


----------



## jamaster14

glass Jars (hate plastic and keeps everything organized!)
Fish slice
Beaded whisk


----------



## AndyS

> bourbon



:lol2:


----------



## Matus

plum-wood spoons - 2 normal and one over-sized. And of course paper towels


----------



## jamaster14

for me its whisks. i have like 30 different whisks.... im like crazy OCD about combining things and i need the right whisk... this guy is like an extension of my right arm:

http://www.ekitchenworld.com/746696...cagpspn=pla-&gclid=CLL73d_g6rwCFcEDOgodiHwAIw


----------



## LeperoftheFaith

JB Prince offset plating tweezers. Lost a pair one time and felt disabled without them.


----------



## eshua

Wooden spoons. The only thing they do special, is remind me I'm cooking for family. Gotta drop some of the work posture when you're at your mothers house, and do it the way she did.


----------



## foodaholic

Generic herb scissors, lintless side towels, and sharpies. I would like better scissors but cannot get past the $3 price tag and they have lasted over 2 years


----------



## ncedge

c-folds and caffeine :coffeelove:


----------



## seattle_lee

This spice grinder: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C2GWTI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

The best part is that the bowl detaches and goes in the dishwasher. The other best part is that the bowl is big enough to throw in a pile of garlic, rosemary, anchovies, olive oil and make a paste out of it -- makes a great roast leg of lamb.


----------



## 29palms

My meat grinder and my proc get a good workout when called on. Bakers racks are a must too.


----------



## loves2cook

I recently purchased one of these and it works great !

http://www.bodum.com/gb/en-us/shop/detail/10903-01UK


----------



## Bigdaddyb

Cast iron cookware
30+ year old John Boos butcher block
Anova immersion circulator
Blendtec blender
KitchenAid Mixers
Food mill (can't remember the brand, but LOVE the thing)


Vegetarians, and their Hezbollah-like splinter faction, the vegans ... are the enemy of everything good and decent in the human spirit. &#8213; Anthony Bourdain


----------



## Salty dog

Newest gear, Long over due.


----------



## Dardeau

Salty, replace those knobs with lighter ones right now. They have two major flaws, one they make them heavy so they feel "quality" but the stems and valves that support them aren't speced to take the weight. The other giant problem with Southbend knobs is that the piece of the knob that fits to the stem is plastic, and will melt and cause the knob to fall off. Seriously replace them. The weight problem specifically can cause all sorts of gas regulation problems down he road. Ask me how I know....


----------



## Salty dog

I hear you. The last range was 64 years old. We scavenged knobs, the flat top, racks. They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Dardeau

When I was at my last job we had a montague for years that had wine corks for knobs and zero heat control. It was either all or nothing. About a year before I left we got a south bend. Nightmare ensues. I go to the new kitchen, with the same owners, same ******* range. This time, however, the repair guy tells me about the knobs when the first one goes, and the problems that plagued the other one have been kept largely at bay. The last time I was hanging out at the old place they had a new range, the Southbend only made it two years. Now it's a fryer that is threatening to put me in an early grave.


----------



## Salty dog

Ugh. I knew there was a deep seeded reason why I hung on to the old one so long. We'll see. On the plus side it cooks much hotter than the old one.


----------



## Dardeau

Yeah. The Peche sb with new handles has held up much better than the Cochon one did, so there is hope!


----------



## jared08

Those new ones you have get hotter much quicker and have decent temp control till the knobs melt like dardeau said, as I'm sure you know. 
Congrats on the nice addition to the line.


----------



## loves2cook

Espresso machine
Bodum
Bodum Burr Grinder
Griswold Cast Iron Dutch Ovens
Griswold Cast Iron Skillets
Blender for my Habanero Hot Sauce addiction:biggrin:


----------



## Scrap

Water kettle

Cast iron skillet & griddle pan

Nabe pot

Fish spatula

Livart electric grill

Rice cooker

Wall-less sheet pans


----------



## wisew

Hands down:

Le Creuset Signature 3.5 Qt Round Wide French Oven

I freaking love this thing. I've always dreamed of a pot that can hold heat like this, and the ceramic enamel is almost non-stick... and it just cooks everything so well... Anyway, before I joined this forum I was much more a cookware nerd than a knife nerd, although knife nerd me is catching up quickly. :knife:


----------



## Ruso

On a Canada day "weekend" I realized that decent cutting board and a bunch of cloth is indispensable. Also a vacuum sealer, love it.


----------



## DDPslice

Kitchen aid mixer ( my forearms used to look like Popeyes' before my friends mom gave me her old one)

Vitamix

Griswold skillet #6

Zojiroshi 3L water boiler

Hawkins pressure cooker

Jnats/synthetics and mizuno gyuto 

My absolute favorite: tovolo dual purpose soft and hard silicon spatula


----------



## wrobelan

9" fine tongs, rubber grill brush, microplane, stainless steel board scraper, and any kind of cork screw...


----------



## Matus

Since recently this large (some 9cm bowl diameter, but relatively shallow) rice spoon I ordered specially to get pasta and similar out of large and heavy copper pan. It has excellent design and was definitely worth the money:


----------



## jklip13

Staybowlizer for when you need to whisk/stir and add product at the same time - it's like having your bowl glued to the table
infrared pocket thermometer
Notebook


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Knives aside, as a home cook I've really taken a liking to more commercial-ish products such as the Rubbermaid Carb-X containers. I was contemplating just buying large storage totes, but was so glad to find something food grade. I have no I idea how I'd be able to chop and mix up enough cabbage in one go for my crock to make sauerkraut without them as my largest SS bowl is only 16 qt or so.


----------

